# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Reforest the Tropics

## Hawke

It has been a while since I posted this Thread. Our son is Executive Director of Reforest the Tropics which is sustainable and gives jobs to the local population.

----------


## amyb

Wonderful to hear about another project to protect nature also to help mankind.

----------


## cec1

Interesting and informative website -- https://reforestthetropics.org/  Certainly an important mission.

----------


## Hawke

> Interesting and informative website -- https://reforestthetropics.org/  Certainly an important mission.



Posting again. My son is the director of RTT. So obviously I am biased. It is financed by contributions. Look up the website and anyone can decide if it is worth a contribution. Thanks Kent Powell

----------

